# Scalar 2 vs Captain Chords



## dman007 (Sep 22, 2020)

Scalar 2 vs Captain Chords 

Which is best, any pros/cons for either?


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 22, 2020)

Difficult comparision for me even if I have both.

Maybe cause I did not really understand scaler 2 enough. Which makes the first difference: much complexer and difficult to get into (as I have not I cant say how it is if once you mastered the complex and steep learning curve).

Captain plugins (which is of course much more then Captain Chords but for me it makes mostly sense as a whole bundle) is maybe the most easy to understand and use "songmaking" bundle out there.

As it is preset-based on all levels its really a breeze to get started with but I doubt you can get that deep into it (for example on a chord/voicing level) as I assume you can get with scaler 2.

Another thing maybe to mention: while Captain plugins target group is definitely the "modern" hip hop, trap whatever guys Scaler 2 seems more an music style independent tool which will help you in classic questions as well as with evry other style (but thats just an impression, I really have not been deep enough into it).

I think maybe you should aks more concrete what you want to do with it so that some more experienced scaler 2 users (there seem to be some here in the forum) might give you more advanced help.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Sep 22, 2020)

Agree in general but


> paste together some loops


 thats definitely wrong, it has nothing to do with loops or something like the Magix Music Maker for example which works this way, its completely midi based and with virtual instruments integrated to play the midi notes. You can edit the notes in different ways in the different apps (chords, bass, arp, melody) and the melody generation tool is one of the most demanding out there.

Thats why I said the comparision is difficult, you could for example compare Captain Plugins to something like Orb producer or Rapid Composer, that would make more sense.


----------

